# Fancy inlay on maple fingerboard....



## hufschmid (Nov 5, 2009)

A friend just invited me to check this out...

Incredible work there and also for those of you who enjoy maple fingerboards and shiny finishes 




























A. Variax Selector Knob

B. Mag Pups Volume & Tone

C. Variax Volume

D. Variax Tone

E. 5-way Pickup Selector

F. Vax/ Mag Pups Selector

G. Sustainiac Harmonic/Mix/Normal

H. Variax Pwr On/Off

I. Sustainiac enabler

J. Cordless Pwr On/Off

K. Sustainiac Pwr On/Off
























> Here are a few details.
> 
> This guitar has a quilted maple top, black korina chambered back, korina-flamed maple neck with birdseye maple fretboard. Internal cordless, variax electronics, Fender vintage noiseless pickups and a sustainiac handle the electronics. Planet Waves locking self trimming tuners and magnetic covers just about round this out.



http://www.unofficialwarmoth.com/index.php?topic=56.0


----------



## Ramsay777 (Nov 5, 2009)

WOAH! That's amazing!!  I think that's the most electronics I've ever seen in a guitar


----------



## HammerAndSickle (Nov 5, 2009)

ah maaaan 

People are coming close to building my customs already...  I'm all about over-the-top with the finishes, hardware, inlays, and electronics. The shape on this one is still a little too out-there for me, but I must say... I wouldn't complain!

If I ever build/mod a guitar it'll have TWICE as many switches as this! Muahaha...


----------



## djpharoah (Nov 5, 2009)

Wow nice guitar. I think he forgot this sticker for the electronics cavity.


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 5, 2009)

Too fancy and too shiny for my taste but the work is outstanding 

I'm just a little disapointed by the stain for the top.... Imagine a black maple stain on that beauty.....


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 5, 2009)

djpharoah said:


> Wow nice guitar. I think he forgot this sticker for the electronics cavity.


----------



## Customisbetter (Nov 5, 2009)

as soon as i saw the cavity i knew it was a variax. 

Awesome workmanship.


----------



## synrgy (Nov 5, 2009)

The body isn't doing it for me (though the back wood does look amazing), but that fretboard sure is purty!


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 5, 2009)

Looks like he is using magnets to keep the rear covers in place, nice touch


----------



## Customisbetter (Nov 5, 2009)

^WOW that is an excellent idea!


----------



## technomancer (Nov 5, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Too fancy and too shiny for my taste but the work is outstanding
> 
> I'm just a little disapointed by the stain for the top.... Imagine a black maple stain on that beauty.....



Why would you want to ruin a gorgeous top like that by staining it black 

Everything looks awesome about that guitar except something about the shape just looks off to me... should sound monstrous with that limba and maple though \m/


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 5, 2009)

technomancer said:


> Why would you want to ruin a gorgeous top like that by staining it black



really?

I'm talking about this black maple stain....

which is 10000 times better then a pink sunburst IMO


----------



## caughtinamosh (Nov 5, 2009)

There are certain black finishes that can spoil the look of a guitar, though.


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 5, 2009)

^ in this case, the guitar would have been so much better all natural


----------



## caughtinamosh (Nov 5, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> ^ in this case, the guitar would have been so much better all natural


 
I know that it pained Mr. Serman to do it. 

The sister billet was actually used on Chris' wub guitar...

...which was also slathered in black.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 5, 2009)

Pretty nice, but waaay too many electronics for me, I like things simple.


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 5, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> Chris' wub




Chris wub


----------



## Mattmc74 (Nov 5, 2009)




----------



## Apophis (Nov 5, 2009)

wow, that guitar is amazing, I love the korina  inlay is more that incredible


----------



## Customisbetter (Nov 5, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> There are certain black finishes that can spoil the look of a guitar, though.



I gotta say i like the contrast on the black one. But both are awesome... 

and what is up with that tremolo? Thats the most badass thing i have ever seen!


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 5, 2009)

Customisbetter said:


> and what is up with that tremolo? Thats the most badass thing i have ever seen!



Its a Kahler designed for multiscale instruments, you can order it from Kahler....


----------



## Customisbetter (Nov 5, 2009)

Oh... i thought Sherman was making his own custom Kahlers.


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 5, 2009)

Customisbetter said:


> Oh... i thought Sherman was making his own custom Kahlers.



No, but that was the first proto Kahler made and he was the first one to use it...


----------



## Overt1 (Nov 5, 2009)

awesome guitar. but too many electronics for my taste. inlays and fretboard look awesome but for some reason i think it fits a natural colored guitar more


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Nov 5, 2009)

oh my fuckin god! the fretboard is art! to put in the living room besides a Rembrant. And the electronics are amazing, but not for me...too many buttons. I`m a 1 knob guy, the gear make the rest.


----------



## awesomeaustin (Nov 5, 2009)

Holy electronics! Good lord just looking at all that makes my eyes burn. That inlay is killer!


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 5, 2009)

What, no piezo?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 5, 2009)

I thought it would look overdone but somehow it doesnt


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 5, 2009)

Looks great, I remember someone building a PRS-type guitar with the variax/synth thing going on, very impressive stuff


----------



## Dusty201087 (Nov 5, 2009)

Since when did alienware start making guitars?


----------



## Eric (Nov 5, 2009)

awesomeaustin said:


> Holy electronics! Good lord just looking at all that makes my eyes burn. That inlay is killer!


----------



## Crazy_Guitar (Nov 5, 2009)

Yeah... about 2kg of wood were removed from that axe just for the cavities.
Why waste such a fine guitar with overdone electronics? :|

Oh well... just not my cup of tea! 

But it's a sweeeeeet looking axe!


----------



## BrainArt (Nov 5, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> What, no piezo?



I think the Variax electronics have a piezo built-in. At least I know the Variax guitars have an acoustic simulator (which is basically a piezo, I guess).


When I saw the cavity I started laughing my ass off, because there's so much going on in there.


----------



## Andrew_B (Nov 5, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> A. Variax Selector Knob
> 
> B. Mag Pups Volume & Tone
> 
> ...


 
i think my soldering iron just packed its bags and left me 



they are some nice inlays!


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 5, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


> i think my soldering iron just packed its bags and left me



Get used to this


----------



## Andrew_B (Nov 5, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> Get used to this


 
LOL
your not gonna make me put a fuck load of electronics in your 8 are you?


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 5, 2009)

A piezo, and an active 3 band EQ, and an afterburner, and an EMG EXG, and SPC, a coil split with balance knob and 5 way switch and 2 dual concentric tone/volume knobs and a Variac and an in-built noise gate and 128GB DDR3 RAM and a UV light and.... and... and...


----------



## Andrew_B (Nov 6, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> A piezo, and an active 3 band EQ, and an afterburner, and an EMG EXG, and SPC, a coil split with balance knob and 5 way switch and 2 dual concentric tone/volume knobs and a Variac and an in-built noise gate and 128GB DDR3 RAM and a UV light and.... and... and...


 
thats just great. 
(im pricing it up as we speak)

haha thread jacked


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 6, 2009)

I kid dude  Don't worry  I've had many discussions with many people about just how fucked up the tone would become with all that kind of shit in the guitar 

Oh, and sorry for the thread hijack Huf... ?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 6, 2009)

Huf doesn't mind, he's neutral!


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 6, 2009)

owner of the guitar who has a wiring problem during the gig and who talks to his guitar tech:

*Owner of the fancy wired guitar:*''damn, hey man I have a switch connexion problem, can you help me please, I have a gig in 5 mn....?''

*Innocent guitar Tech:* ''go fuck yourself!''


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 6, 2009)




----------



## Fred (Nov 6, 2009)

Maybe just me, but if I was getting a guitar built with those kind of fancy woods I want to hear the tone of the guitar itself instead of some crappy sims of other guitars! It's a very good-looking beast, just doesn't ring my bells I guess.


----------



## Andrew_B (Nov 6, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> owner of the guitar who has a wiring problem during the gig and who talks to his guitar tech:
> 
> *Owner of the fancy wired guitar:*''damn, hey man I have a switch connexion problem, can you help me please, I have a gig in 5 mn....?''
> 
> *Innocent guitar Tech:* ''go fuck yourself!''


 




hufschmid said:


>




ahhhh
i knew this lookeed familliar.....
im sure this guy has a blog where he goes through installing these piezo etc electronics in various guitars......


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 6, 2009)

Fred said:


> Maybe just me, but if I was getting a guitar built with those kind of fancy woods I want to hear the tone of the guitar itself instead of some crappy sims of other guitars! It's a very good-looking beast, just doesn't ring my bells I guess.



yea i feel like i'd kinda rather have all those different guitars than pretend to have them with a sim. but it is quite impressive looks wise.


----------



## screamindaemon (Nov 6, 2009)

djpharoah said:


> Wow nice guitar. I think he forgot this sticker for the electronics cavity.



Hahaha, I was thinking along a similar line. That is a monstrous electronics cavity.

And that inlay. Wow. So intricate. Excellent work. How do they get that thin black border around each inlay?


----------



## Wiz (Nov 6, 2009)

That is amazing work on the fretboard, and just overall great slabs of wood. Now if only they left it like that instead of sticking the LHC inside


----------



## norrin radcliff (Nov 6, 2009)

Very cool. 

They sent man to the moon with less circuitry I think.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 6, 2009)

i love the fretboard and inlays, but the finish on the guitar is too shiny and stuff. i would like something more subdued to go with the fretboard, myself. so while the guitar itself is not my thing, i really do like that fretboard


----------



## Antimatter (Nov 6, 2009)

With that guitar if you have technical problems I guess you're fucked.


----------



## Andrew_B (Nov 7, 2009)

screamindaemon said:


> And that inlay. Wow. So intricate. Excellent work. How do they get that thin black border around each inlay?


 
probably just used black epoxy to glue it in


----------

